# حاسه الزوق



## ++menooo++ (26 فبراير 2006)

*حاسه الزوق*

*مبنى الفم:*​




مستقبلات الطعم موجوده في الفم وخاصة على اللسان.





في الفم موجوده مستقبلات الطعم (الذوق) الموصوله باطراف الأعصاب.









المستقبلات تفتح بالجزء العلوي بثقب صغير جدا على اللسان.


*حاسة الذوق*​ 

نحن نشعر بالطعم في كل أجزاء الفم، وايضا بالبلعوم، لكن في الأساس باللسان.

مستقبلات الطعم الصغيره جدا تنتشر على سطح اللسان .      

نحن نعرف أربعة أطعمه أساسيه: حلو، مر، حامض ومالح. نشعر بهذه الاطعمه في مناطق مختلفه من اللسان .

لحاسة الذوق أهمية كبيره في فحص الطعام. طعم غريب للطعام يجعلنا نتخذ الحذر: ربما الطعام فاسد؟ ربما من المفضل ان لا يؤكل .





توجد علاقه بين حاسة الذوق وحاسة الشم. عندما نستمتع بطعام لذيذ. تشارك في هذا الإحساس رائحته الذكيه .

عندما يصيبنا الزكام، يكون الأنف مغلقا، وحتى الطعام اللذيذ يكون طعمه غير لذيذ .

حاسة الشم وحاسة الذوق تكملان بعضهما


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي ليك على الموضوع الحلوو


----------

